

Summary of MIT's Linear Algebra. Lecture 4: A=LU Matrix Factorization - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/mit-linear-algebra-part-four/

======
llimllib
I've previously gone through this course as a linalg refresher, and I love it.
Gil Strang is an amazing professor.

------
aswanson
If all the profs at MIT are as good as Starang I have yet another reason to
regret not going there.

